# Buchtip:



## Chief Brolly (19. Februar 2020)

Als Buchtip für alle Fans von historischem Angelgerät von der Stein-und Bronzezeit bis hin zur Gegenwart : Petri Heil der Titel und mit 172 Seiten. 

Hat man ersteinmal mit dem Lesen angefangen, kann man es nur schwer wieder aus der Hand legen! Weitere Infos siehe Bilder:


----------



## Michael.S (19. Februar 2020)

Scheint interessant zu sein , leider nicht für das Kindle aber ich kann ja auch mal wieder ein Taschenbuch lesen , ist jetzt auf meiner Liste


----------



## ragbar (19. Februar 2020)

In der Listung fehlt mir Max Piper "Der vollkommene Angler", DAS Angelbuch meiner Jugend.


----------

